# Brinkman Smoke 'N Pit Mods



## malibujeff (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is the Brinkman Smoke 'N Pit I picked up used for $40.00







First Mod was to extend the smokestack down






Went to the local muffler shop and got this...






Installed it looks like this...






 I made a baffle to redirect the heat from the fire box






Pics of the baffle coming soon


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

I love a new guy with pic's!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Gotta do the charcoal basket mod!! Longer burns with less fuel!


----------



## wavector (Nov 25, 2007)

That's galvanized pipe.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually i think it's aluminum exhaust pipe, i don't believe they use galvanized on exhausts, doesn't bend real good..


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Good job Jeff - your on your way!


----------



## malibujeff (Nov 26, 2007)

It's not galvanized, it just standard 3" steel exhaust pipe.

Jeff


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 26, 2007)

You're off to a heck of a start.


----------



## wavector (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I thought it looked like galvanized. Heck, I need to get me some of that for my smoker. Does it come in bigger sizes? And where would I get some? NAPA?


----------



## bunky (Nov 26, 2007)

You can probably get some at NAPA    or your local muffler shop might have a piece laying around...   they have 4"  that I know but it's not real common....


----------



## malibujeff (Nov 27, 2007)

What is the charcoal basket mod?  I have not seen that one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 27, 2007)

Make a charcoal box out of expanded metal and raise in up a few inches. Better air flow and the ash falls away. Make it wide as the fire box and up to the door so you can add lots of fuel.


----------

